# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Temporada de nieves 2012-2013

## sergi1907

Manto blanco en las estaciones de Aramón.

La considerable bajada de temperaturas ha permitido que la nieve apareciese desde cotas de 1.500 metros.



Las estaciones oscenses de Cerler, Formigal y Panticosa, han amanecido cubiertas por la nieve tras las precipitaciones de esta pasada noche.

La considerable bajada de temperaturas ha permitido que la nieve apareciese desde cotas de 1.500 metros. Se han acumulado desde 2 a 5 centímetros de espesor.

Esta es la segunda nevada del mes, ya que el pasado 15 de octubre la nieve cubrió de nuevo los picos de las estaciones

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...09741_300.html

----------


## Luján

Parece que comienzan pronto las nevadas. A ver si persisten y se acumula un buen manto y, sobre todo, se deshiela lentamente.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Por sierra Nevada se ha acumulado también algo, en las cumbres.
A ver si la borrasca de mañana deja un buen manto por el centro-sur.

----------


## sergi1907

Las cadenas son obligatorias en las carreteras del Coll de Pal, el Port de la Bonaigua, el Pla de Beret y al Coll de Jou.


Primeras nevadas en las pistas de esquí de Masella Inma Sáinz de Baranda

Barcelona (Agencias).- La Direcció General de Protecció Civil (DGPC) alertó anoche de que el fenómeno de nevadas iba a avanzarse y que durante la pasada noche podían caer precipitaciones en forma de nieve en cotas bajas en el prelitoral central, incluyendo los dos Valleses, y de Tarragona, la Catalunya Central, la Segarra y las Tierras del Ebre.
La previsión se mantiene para este miércoles y se esperan nevadas en el Pirineo y el Prepirineo. La Agencia Española de Meteorología (AEMET) sitúa la cota de nieve en estas áreas en "700 metros bajando a 500 metros", con las mínimas todavía en ligero descenso.
El Servei Català de Trànsit (SCT) informa que es obligatorio circular con cadenas en tres carreteras, la C-28 en el Port de la Bonaigua, en la C-142b en Pla de Beret y en la LV-4241 en Coll de Jou. La nieve dificulta la circulación en estos puntos y Protecció Civil pide a los conductores que viajen con precaución, también por las placas de hielo en algunas vías. Según el Servei Meteorològic de Catalunya (SMC), las precipitaciones pueden persistir en forma de nive en el Pirineo e intensificarse en la vertiente norte a partir del mediodía. Para hoy se esperan fuertes vientos.  

También, se mantiene la previsión de mala mar en las comarcas litorales del norte de Catalunya y fuerte viento a partir de mañana por la mañana en cotas altas de todo el país.

De hecho, la llegada de un frente en superficie acompañado de una bolsa de aire frío en altura ya ha provocado precipitaciones en buena parte del país entre el lunes y el martes, así como un descenso importante de la temperatura, según el Servei Meteorològic.
Las precipitaciones se iniciaron el lunes por la mañana en el Pirineo occidental, con una cota de nieve que en un primer momento era alta, alrededor de los 2.300 metros.
A partir del lunes al mediodía las lluvias afectaron buena parte de la mitad oeste, mientras que al atardecer y la noche llegaron también a la mitad este. A lo largo del martes las precipitaciones continuaron afectando muchos sectores del país.

En cuanto a la cota de nieve, el lunes por la tarde ya bajó mucho en la vertiente norte del Pirineo, hasta situarse ligeramente por debajo de los 1.000 metros en este sector -se acumularon 3 centímetros de nieve en Vielha, la capital de la Vall d'Aran-, mientras que en el resto de la cordillera la cota oscilaba entre los 1.200 y los 1.500 metros.

El martes al mediodía el descenso de la temperatura se hizo notar en toda Catalunya e incluso ya se empezó a ver nieve o aguanieve en algunos sectores elevados del prelitoral y de la Catalunya central situados por encima de los 800 metros.
Durante la noche se esperaba que las nevadas bajaran hasta los 600 metros de cota y afectaran a todas las comarcas de la Catalunya Central, comarcas de la Vall d'Aran, Alta Ribagorça y Pallars Jussà, y Terres de l'Ebre. Desde el Centro de Coordinación de Emergencias de Catalunya Cecat, la Dirección General de Protección Civil comunicó a los ayuntamientos de las zonas afectadas que tomen las medidas de prevención adecuadas.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...#ixzz2DWEe2DEt

----------


## embalses al 100%

En Andalucía rondará los 900 metros durante el fin de semana.

----------


## sergi1907

Aquí podemos ver algunas fotografías de las nevadas de estos días  http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...ada-otono.html

----------


## sergi1907

Tanto las estaciones de esquí de Panticosa, Astún y Formigal, como sus accesos, permanecen cerrados debido a la cantidad de nieve acumulada en las últimas 24 horas. Además, se ha desalojado el Hospital de Benasque y está pendiente de evacuación el Balneario de Panticosa.

Las nevadas caídas en las últimas 24 horas en varios puntos del Pirineo aragonés han obligado a cerrar este martes las estaciones de esquí de Astún, Panticosa y Formigal, donde también permanecen cortados los accesos debido a la cantidad de nieve acumulada. Además, la Guardia Civil coordina en estos momentos el desalojo de dos hoteles pirenaicos que se han visto obligados a activar el protocolo de emergencia por "prevención", ya que se espera que continúen las nevadas hasta este miércoles.

En la estación de esquí de Astún, el parte anuncia riesgo "muy fuerte" de avalanchas en el día de hoy, con vientos fuertes y espesores de entre 90 y 140 centímetros de nieve polvo. La visibilidad en pistas es mínima, lo que ha obligado a cerrar los 42 kilómetros esquiables que presenta la estación. Formigal permanece también cerrada por causas meteorológicas y el riesgo de aludes es máximo en las cotas altas de todas las estaciones debido a las intensas nevadas.

Desalojados "por prevención"
Además, el Balneario de Panticosa y la hospedería del Hospital de Benasque, ubicado junto a la estación de esquí Llanos del Hospital, están desalojando a sus huéspedes -coordinados por efectivos de la Guardia Civil- desde primera hora de la mañana, cuando recibieron la orden debido a las fuertes nevadas en la zona, según informaron la Subdelegación del Gobierno de Huesca y los hoteles afectados.

"Estamos todos fuera con la gente y con las máquinas abriendo paso porque aquí con la ventisca que hace no puede llegar el helicóptero", contaba una trabajadora del hotel de Benasque.

La situación es similar en el complejo del Balneario de Panticosa, donde el acceso permanece cortado. "La carretera que va al Balneario está cerrada por prevención porque las previsiones son que siga nevando", explica David Rey, el director comercial de Panticosa Resort. Según señala, desde primera hora se le está dando al cliente la opción de poder dejar el complejo. "Hoy va a ser un día difícil para poder esquiar y el consejo nuestro es que sean la mayoría los que abandonen el hotel", añade tras precisar que se encuentran un total de 35 huéspedes en el Balneario.

Por su parte, el Gobierno de Aragón matiza que "en estos momentos todavía no hay desalojados" en este centro de Panticosa, zona también afectada por las persistentes precipitaciones y que permanece a la espera de las previsiones meteorológicas antes de una posible evacuación del complejo.

La Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet) prevé que el intenso temporal de nieve que afecta a los Pirineos se mantenga hasta este miércoles. "La nevada en estos momentos es muy intensa y se va complicando todo. Por eso, es mejor ser prudentes en esta situación", concluye Rey.

Además, en la estación de esquí de Candanchú -que permanece abierta- el temporal ha obligado a cerrar la mayoría de las pistas y en estos momentos solo ofrece tres kilómetros esquiables, con espesores de nieve de entre 60 y 150 centímetros de nieve polvo. Únicamente 8 de 51 pistas permanecen abiertas.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/depor...0_1101033.html

----------


## perdiguera

http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2013/01/...35_927416.html

Un total de 333 alumnos catalanes no han podido ir a escuela este martes por el temporal de nieve en las comarcas leridanas, según ha informado el Departamento de Enseñanza. Los colegios en los que se han suspendido las clases se encuentran en los municipios de Tremp, La Seu d'Urgell, Tírvia, Alins, Ribera de Cardós, Llavorsí, Esterri d'Aneu, Sort y Vielha. El temporal ha provocado que 22 rutas de autocar hayan sido anuladas y tres hayan quedado afectadas, sobre todo en la comarca de Alta Ribagorça. En la comarca de Alt Urgell han quedado afectadas varias rutas, lo que representa 440 alumnos, quienes han terminado clases a las 12.30 horas aproximadamente. Los alumnos de los centros de Vielha volverán a casa por la tarde y, previsiblemente, no irán a colegio este miércoles, han indicado las mismas fuentes.
Hasta medio metro de nieve nueva se acumuló ayer en las cotas más altas de la Val d'Aran y el Pallars Sobirà. Las precipitaciones, de débiles a moderadas, continuarán hoy acompañadas de fuertes ráfagas de viento en el Pirineo y en el sur de Cataluña. Una carretera de la provincia de Lleida se encuentra cortada este martes y otras ocho presentan tramos con uso obligatorio de cadenas por la nieve, según ha informado el Servei Català de Trànsit (SCT).
El Instituto Geológico catalán (IGC) ha alertado del alto riesgo de aludes en las zonas de montaña y Protección Civil activó el plan de emergencias ALLAU-CAT. En el resto del territorio, cielo nublado y temperaturas ligeramente más altas.
El Ayuntamiento de Barcelona ha activado el dispositivo de la Operación Frío, en nivel 1. Esto comporta la ampliación de las plazas de acogimiento nocturno con un equipamiento específico abierto en el distrito de Sant Andreu, que ofrece unas 70, mientras dure el dispositivo, para paliar los efectos que la bajada de temperaturas puede tener sobre los indigentes.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Han salido algunas imágenes de hoy en Los Pirineos que son tremendas, vaya viaje de nieve, ni la retro era capaz de quitarla  :EEK!:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Han dicho que en algunas zonas del Pirineo Aragonés se acumulan ya más de 6 metros de nieve.

Algunos de los embalses del Ebro se van a poner las botas... jeje  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Una gran reserva de agua para el futuro.

----------


## Luján

> Una gran reserva de agua para el futuro.


Sí, si no se adelanta el verano y llega pronto el deshielo, como pasó este año pasado. Como se adelante, agua va...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Por el Norte se están poniendo de nieve...
Verás tú los ríos...

----------

